# Problems with the Plunge Rod on a Porter-Cable 6931 Base - Help?



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

I just bought my first router: a used Porter Cable 690 kit that included a 6931 base. The plunge rod is slightly bent about 3 inches from the top. Can these be replaced, and if so how do I remove it and find a new one?

I would really appreciate any help I can get, Thanks!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Timberline said:


> I just bought my first router: a used Porter Cable 690 kit that included a 6931 base. The plunge rod is slightly bent about 3 inches from the top. Can these be replaced, and if so how do I remove it and find a new one?
> 
> I would really appreciate any help I can get, Thanks!


Hi Christopher, welcome to the forum.
Looks like both those can be replaced. I haven't a clue how but you can study the parts explode and probably figure it out. You need to know if it is a type 1 or type 2 base. Should be indicated on the serial number plate. The part numbers for the shafts are different on the two styles. 
Here is the link, select the type # and it will give you the parts explode and numbers. 
Advanced Search : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks John, I really appreciate it. I still can't figure out weather it's a Type 1 or 2. The serial number plate doesn’t specify anything about type, although on the bottom underneath the sub-base imprinted into the metal it says: 699394 2.
I wonder if that 2 at the end is referring to the type or not. I believe it's a 1997 or '98.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Take it back to store you got it from and I'm sure they just replace,or stop by the one of the many PC service center and they will give you a new one..

==========



Timberline said:


> I just bought my first router: a used Porter Cable 690 kit that included a 6931 base. The plunge rod is slightly bent about 3 inches from the top. Can these be replaced, and if so how do I remove it and find a new one?
> 
> I would really appreciate any help I can get, Thanks!


----------



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

That’s a good idea but unfortunately I bought it used on eBay. The good news is that after I complained about it being miss-represented, the guy gave me all my money back and said he had no use for it so he said to just keep it!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Now that's a good deal,,I think I would still take it by the service center the rods are not that much and have them give it a once over the rods don't get bent on they own,,,it may have been dropped on the rod and you may have other damage that you don't know about...the service center will know what to look for if it's has been dropped on it's head,,,like a crack(s) in the base,motor frame ,etc.

=======



Timberline said:


> That’s a good idea but unfortunately I bought it used on eBay. The good news is that after I complained about it being miss-represented, the guy gave me all my money back and said he had no use for it so he said to just keep it!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Timberline said:


> That’s a good idea but unfortunately I bought it used on eBay. The good news is that after I complained about it being miss-represented, the guy gave me all my money back and said he had no use for it so he said to just keep it!


Now that's my kinda deal.  I haven't really done any shopping but seems I remember new plunge bases for that are around $100. Take the money and get a new base. 

Bob has the right idea about getting it checked out though. I would think that if it got banged hard enough to damage the motor inside the base you would have seen some signs of it.


----------



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Now that's a good deal,,I think I would still take it by the service center the rods are not that much and have them give it a once over the rods don't get bent on they own,,,it may have been dropped on the rod and you may have other damage that you don't know about...the service center will know what to look for if it's has been dropped on it's head,,,like a crack(s) in the base,motor frame ,etc.
> 
> =======



That's probably a good idea. Although, we live out in the country, and the nearest porter cable service center is in towards Chicago, about 2 hours away. Would there be any problem with taking it to our local Ace Hardware store?
One thing that I'm wondering about is weather the brushes need to be replaced or not, is there any way of telling how much time they have left?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I'm almost sure the ACE hardware store will ship it off the service center but they can order the part for you..the guy behind the counter (at ACE) may be real sharp and he can maybe check it out for you..... he may have the spray that will show up any cracks in the router..

Worth a shot 



======



Timberline said:


> That's probably a good idea. Although, we live out in the country, and the nearest porter cable service center is in towards Chicago, about 2 hours away. Would there be any problem with taking it to our local Ace Hardware store?
> One thing that I'm wondering about is weather the brushes need to be replaced or not, is there any way of telling how much time they have left?


----------



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, I took your advice and called Porter Cable. He told me how to get it out, the only problem is that the way it's bent, the spring isn't releasing fully and the pin in the screw is stuck. I'm going to give it another try, but if I can't get it I think I'll just take it ACE. Thanks for all your help, I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

If the problem is with the part that I think it is, after you get the new part, take a Dremel or hacksaw and cut the rod so it is easier to get out. As for Ace, based solely on my own experience, they may be nice people, but I would not trust them for a router repair.


----------



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

Twill57 said:


> If the problem is with the part that I think it is, after you get the new part, take a Dremel or hacksaw and cut the rod so it is easier to get out. As for Ace, based solely on my own experience, they may be nice people, but I would not trust them for a router repair.


Are you saying to cut off the top part that is bent?

P.S. I did figure out that it's called a Stop Screw, not a plunge rod


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Christopher

It's not a big deal,,it's a up stop rod, I have use the PC's for many ,many years and not ever adjusted it...or used it..

Just remove it and send off for a new one,,you can still use the router with out it.. it can be removed easy..just cut it off at the bend so you pull out the rest of it..



======



Timberline said:


> Are you saying to cut off the top part that is bent?
> 
> P.S. I did figure out that it's called a Stop Screw, not a plunge rod


----------



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, I ordered the parts on e-ReplacementParts.com and everything fits, but I cleaned out the spring and up into the shaft to remove all of the sawdust and old grease. So now all I need to know is what type of grease should I put back in there? I have, wheel bearing grease, Lithium, and marine grease, but should I use some type of special tool grease?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

You don't want to use the norm grease/oil on the router parts,the grease will act like a dust magnet ,use the Teflon lube type,most are water base and then teflon sticks to the parts to keep the parts lubed up..without building up the dust junk..

DuPont sells a small bottle for about 6.oo bucks ...from just about any hardware outlet...

====



Timberline said:


> Well, I ordered the parts on e-ReplacementParts.com and everything fits, but I cleaned out the spring and up into the shaft to remove all of the sawdust and old grease. So now all I need to know is what type of grease should I put back in there? I have, wheel bearing grease, Lithium, and marine grease, but should I use some type of special tool grease?


----------



## Timberline (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Bob,
I've actually got some Teflon lube that I use for the chain and sprocket on a motorcycle. Thanks so much for all your help, I'll go ahead and put this together tonight, and then I'll be back in business:thank_you2:




bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> You don't want to use the norm grease/oil on the router parts,the grease will act like a dust magnet ,use the Teflon lube type,most are water base and then teflon sticks to the parts to keep the parts lubed up..without building up the dust junk..
> 
> ...


----------

